
The Bhopal Industrial Disaster Is Still Unfolding - sohkamyung
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/07/the-worlds-worst-industrial-disaster-is-still-unfolding/560726/?single_page=true
======
hyperman1
So basically a chemical factory got in financial trouble, causing severe
mismanagement, which caused at least 5000 deaths and much more people with
health problems

What worries me: this seems like the kind of factory you find on every medium
size city's industrial zone. Quite a lot of them have really nasty chemicals.
If you're not working there, you have no idea about how good or bad safety is
inside. With governemental checks diminishing all over the world, how many
more bhopals are on the edge of happening?

~~~
elipsey
I think this story is a stark reminder of the existence of environmental
externalities. Just curious, what country are you in?

In the US we have state agencies to address this, such as OSHA for worker
safety, DEC and EPA (for now?) for environmental standards, research, and
monitoring, federal super-fund to insure/internalize cost of abandoned site
clean up, etc. Not perfect, but better then what's described in TFA.

